# F/S Gateway PC CHEAP



## CMF175 (Jul 12, 2008)

Gateway 1100 mid tower case 
amd athlon 1.1ghz
784mb of ram 
3.5 floppy drive 
netgear 10/100/1000 card 
16 mb nvidia sound card 
i have a new keyboard and mouse 
i have windows me but i ran xp im using the xp 
cd/rw with roxio software 

they say the mother board can hold 1.5 gigs im not sure about that and everthing still works just needs a hard drive make me and offer i have a old aperaiva shipping box for the cpu and i will give you all the software i have


make me an offer has to go


----------



## CMF175 (Aug 18, 2008)

can anyone tell me what it worth i wanna put it on ebay


----------



## Gareth (Aug 18, 2008)

Id say it would get $40 to $50 or so.


----------



## CMF175 (Aug 18, 2008)

cool i think i will list it


----------



## CMF175 (Aug 20, 2008)

Gateway Select mid tower pc - 190245698978 its up on ebay now


----------



## CMF175 (Sep 10, 2008)

anybody want this its still for sale with ms word package no powerpoint or excel ?


----------



## hyPoxxx.dll (Sep 10, 2008)

Does the motherboard have a AGP 4x slot?


----------



## jdbennet (Sep 10, 2008)

"16 mb nvidia sound card"

nvidia dont make sound cards.


----------



## CMF175 (Sep 10, 2008)

hyPoxxx.dll said:


> Does the motherboard have a AGP 4x slot?



this i dont know the answer to it was built in 2001  and i meant video card im asking 40.00 plus shipping


----------



## Tuffie (Sep 10, 2008)

jdbennet said:


> "16 mb nvidia sound card"
> 
> nvidia dont make sound cards.



This.


----------



## CMF175 (Sep 28, 2008)

no ones interested in this i might sell the memory and few other things


----------



## bomberboysk (Sep 28, 2008)

How much is the shipping on it, might be interested..


----------



## CMF175 (Sep 28, 2008)

i can wiegh it send it usps i think it was 33 or 35 lbs


----------



## bomberboysk (Sep 29, 2008)

OK, nevermind, not worth it to me.


----------



## CMF175 (Sep 29, 2008)

sorry there is nothing i can do about the weight although i havent checked out either


----------



## bullzi (Sep 29, 2008)

I doubt its 30 lbs, probably more like 20. Ship via USPS and it'd be much cheaper.


----------



## CMF175 (Sep 29, 2008)

im gonna weigh it for ha ha's


----------



## CMF175 (Sep 29, 2008)

scale dont lie 33lbs in the box with keyboard mouse


----------



## CMF175 (Oct 28, 2008)

no one wanrs this i gotta get off the closet floor i might try ebay again


----------



## bomberboysk (Oct 28, 2008)

Ebay or craigslist is prolly your best bet.


----------



## smoothjk (Oct 28, 2008)

Is it even worth the trouble for the money? It might be worth donating to a nearby charity. They can maybe make some use of it.


----------



## CMF175 (Dec 17, 2008)

anybody want this


----------



## massahwahl (Dec 17, 2008)

How much would shipping be? I'd offer $25 for it, I could use it as a mythbuntu front end with a new GPU.

Whats the model number of it?


----------



## CMF175 (Dec 18, 2008)

its 30 bucks usps i can give you all the software i have


----------



## massahwahl (Dec 18, 2008)

Eek! Thats steep to ship. If you can sit on it till after Christmas I will be interested. what model number is it?


----------



## CMF175 (Dec 18, 2008)

gateway select 1100 its comes in at 31lbs its been wieghed alot


----------



## massahwahl (Dec 18, 2008)

Is there any possibility that you could ship it without the tower? Just ship the individual parts?


----------

